# Matte Gel (matte creme matifiante) question !



## vixo (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi Guys !

A friend is travelling to Us and I'd like to ask her to get some mac goodies for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (I don't have mac shop in my town). 

I have very oily skin and live in a very warm city so my make up looks very messy after a few hours !

I don't use any primer but I'm considering getting matte gel (read great reviews) and/or prep + prime transparent finishing powder . 

Do you guys think the two are redundant or they complement each other ??? 

Opinions are really welcome !!!

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 5, 2009)

Getting both should be fine, matte gel is really great for oily skin. Prep and Prime Transparent Powder isn't great for oil control but it provides a nice finish to the face.


----------



## aroseisarose (Jun 5, 2009)

personally i think that the matte gel from mac is utter crap. seriously, give me your address and you can have mine. its full. the prep + prime is a must have though. love that stuff.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 5, 2009)

i know your looking for MAC, but for oily skin check out Make up forver. They have Matifying foundations (that are AWESOME!) and primers (i believe)
MUFE Is Fantastic!


----------



## vicatoria127 (Jun 5, 2009)

I feel like the matte gel is really similar if not exactly the same as Smashbox's photofinish primer. Other brands have similar really loaded with silicone products. If you try matte gel/photofinish primer and like it, I'm pretty sure the full-size Smashbox bottle is cheaper per gram. 
I don't like to use it on my whole face, it makes me break out. But I like to use on my lids before applying paints/ paint pots because it makes them spread easier.


----------



## vixo (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aroseisarose* 

 
_personally i think that the matte gel from mac is utter crap. seriously, give me your address and you can have mine. its full. the prep + prime is a must have though. love that stuff. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You really mean it ????


----------



## vixo (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i know your looking for MAC, but for oily skin check out Make up forver. They have Matifying foundations (that are AWESOME!) and primers (i believe)
MUFE Is Fantastic!_

 
yeah, I've heard that !!! 
actually, I was thinking about getting the matte velvet plus foundation too in the near future ! thanks !!


----------



## vixo (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vicatoria127* 

 
_I feel like the matte gel is really similar if not exactly the same as Smashbox's photofinish primer. Other brands have similar really loaded with silicone products. If you try matte gel/photofinish primer and like it, I'm pretty sure the full-size Smashbox bottle is cheaper per gram. 
I don't like to use it on my whole face, it makes me break out. But I like to use on my lids before applying paints/ paint pots because it makes them spread easier._

 
thanks for the tip !


----------

